# Leg Tremors



## love2482 (Feb 26, 2008)

I am having these strange leg tremors at night, when I am asleep. The first time I experienced it, I thought that my boyfriend or my dog was shaking the bed, but then I realized it was me! It only happens when I am laying down in bed, and have been asleep for a while. My legs just start...shaking...almost. It's pretty freaky, and I don't know what it is!! I imagine it is a side effect from my birthcontrol, since it started when I started taking it. Is this a common sideeffect? Should I see a doctor??


----------



## dentaldee (Feb 26, 2008)

maybe it's restless leg syndrome? sometimes it's from a lack of iron and other vitamins but there are Rx medications you can get. I suggest you go to your doctor. I have a minor case of this and I know for certain I am iron deficient.

does it feel like you have creepy crawlys in your legs?


----------



## love2482 (Feb 26, 2008)

I looked up the symptoms for restless leg syndrome, and that isn't it. I really believe it is a side effect from my birth control. I think before I read someone saying about how birthcontrol caused cramping or something in their legs, but that side effect went away. Has anyone experienced this side effect from BC?


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 26, 2008)

Birth control is way in my past. But I thought that some BC could cause clotting. It would not hurt to visit your doctor.


----------



## SewAmazing (Feb 26, 2008)

WebMD - Better information. Better health. has a whole section on this ailment.


----------



## Lia (Feb 27, 2008)

It could be involuntary muscle movement - sometimeswhen we're tired our muscles 'shake'


----------



## laurie_lu (Feb 27, 2008)

Maybe a calcium or potassium deficiency?


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 28, 2008)

See a doctor. Especially if this is new for you. Do not smoke -especially if you are on birthcontrol. Young people get clots and have strokes too. Don't supplement with minerals like calcium or potassium !! You have to have bloodwork drawn to diagnise a defficiency. Some birth control pills like YAZ raise blood potassium-and in some people to a dangerous enough degree that it can change an EKG pattern. It's important not to self diagnose.

Restless leg syndrome is not that common among young women-and it often has a large psychological componant in many individuals.

Its better to find out why you have a symptom than just throwing a lot of drugs-and all drugs can have deleterious side effects-into the mix.


----------

